# CPT 36800 w/Cath



## daniel (Apr 6, 2011)

This following code below for Hemodialysis, some of my cardio doctors do this in addition to there cath procedures. 
Because at times, the nephrologist may ask for this to be done for them.

I'm getting feed back that this cannot be coded in addition to the cath, but this doesn't seem right. Because this is totally different procedure from the cath. Even speaking with the cardiologist he states the same.

So whats your take on this, would you code this in addition to the cath procedure.

Also, is it true that separate procedure in the description of the CPT Code means you cannot code this with any other procedure that day?



36800 
Insertion of cannula for hemodialysis, other purpose (separate procedure); vein to vein


----------

